# My Beautiful Mud



## myaspengold (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post on here. I have been a member since 2009 and I wish I would have known about the this most amazing world of recovery and refining. For every time those wonderful precious metels precipitate, I am in awe. Life is good. 

I also want to thank everyone for all the wonderful wealth of information that is shared on this site. After I log off of this site my head is swimming with information, mostly on where I can improve, or why this did that. So far my questions have been answered on here just by doing a little research and reading, so again thank you all and I will be posting some more of my pics soon.


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work, what is the weight on that?

Could just be the light but it looks green, does it still need a second refining?


----------



## myaspengold (Jan 30, 2012)

This was about 3/4 of my total batch (it was really about 4 smaller batches combined in a pail over time) which weighed 2480.53 grams. I brought it in to the refinery after melting into bars, it ended up being 2053.53 grams @.9999 pure Ag after they refined it. 
After doing the math 82% pure was the number, and that is what you see in the dish. It did have a light green tint to it in areas, but I was in need of some funds quick. I did not have time to further process due to that situation.

I will be posting a pic in a day or two of a 99.6% pure Ag bar (tested by one of those radar looking guns) I refined. I just had to save 1 bar, I am very proud of that one. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 30, 2012)

What type of material did it come, and processes did you use?


----------



## kadriver (Jan 31, 2012)

Way to go! What fun we can have getting metal.

Not many people can do what you have done here - to most people, its a mystery!

kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Jan 31, 2012)

By the way, all you have to do to get that green out (if it is copper nitrate) is to put it in a jar and rinse with hot distilled water over and over until the rinse water is crystal clear and completely colorless.

Then dry it out and melt.

Nice job!

kadriver


----------



## myaspengold (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you for all the help and advice, I need to get my latest bar up, it was tested by the x ray gun unit they have at the foundry. I was told by the president it was 99.6% pure WOW, kind of by chance, well more like an accident,LOL that I got that. I will have to explain on my next log in, I am working on Platnium and Gold, I may have a little platinum, but I think I need to keep the acid warm as I attempt to drop the gold. I seem to get called away everytime I get to that step, and nothing parcipitates. I have gone back to the GOOD BOOK for some reading. Talk soon


----------



## Claudie (Feb 6, 2012)

Needed some quick money? Doesn't that come out to over $110,000.00?? :shock:


----------



## skippy (Feb 6, 2012)

Claudie said:


> Needed some quick money? Doesn't that come out to over $110,000.00?? :shock:



It's Ag, not Au...


----------



## Claudie (Feb 6, 2012)

I need to get a new monitor.... :|


----------

